# 9 babies need home in IA



## lenk25 (Nov 26, 2012)

My 9 babies looking for good homes. They will be 4 weeks old tomorrow(born November 6),eating and drinking on their own and will be ready in a week. This is was my first mistake since I got my rats in 2009.I think, i forgat couple boys out when was cleaning cages,so my Mercy got 17 babies,but only 15 alive. Some of babies will stay with me and some going to my friends,but 4 boys and 5 girls still looking for home.All babies healthy,no fleas or something like this,they use to my hands,very cute!
Girls
-agouti berkshire self
-agouti veriegated self
-agouti broken hooded with spot dumbo
-agouti broken hooded with spot dumbo
-black hooded self
Boys
-agouti hooded dumbo
-agouti capped self
-agouti dumbo
-black veriegated self

im in Davenport,IA


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

If I had a car, I'd take that agouti dumbo boy off your hands in a jiffy... Of course his brother with the headspot is adorable too! I'd drive the 3 hours if I could! lol


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

If I was able to make the trip, I totally would come get that cutie in the first picture.
good luck on finding them a nice home <3


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

ditto...if it wasnt so far i would take the first girl, shes so cute


----------



## lenk25 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes they are!geeting bigger every day!My little Batman boy so escapeeee guy but learn to come when Im calling him!smart!


----------



## gussily (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm really involved with this topic. When can I find out more selective details all-around this? Or, when you can pursue this further more here.


----------



## lenk25 (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh it was so difficult to find good homes for babies!!I'm trying to keep in touch with all my babies families and as I know,couple of babies already change home twice(((hope now they are in good hands...today 2 more girl found a new home and now it feels sad.. I'm already use to them,know their character and live them..but I still got my 2 guys and I will give them to someone who has an experience,because they are 10 weeks old and such a great guys...if nobody want them they will stay with me. I name them Jake and Blake and they are awesome!!! We are growing slow to healthy ,kissing,nice,healthy,quite guys and I love it. With their sister I'm having more problem with behavior than with this baby boys!!!


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm in North Liberty, Iowa. PM me for contact info, I'll take any female that needs a home.


----------



## Sockladle (Jan 21, 2013)

Wish I could. Oklahoma sucks -- you can't find very many breeders around here.


----------



## lenk25 (Nov 26, 2012)

I found home for all my girls,just a few staying with me and this is awesome. I have couple boys left,but I'm thinking that maybe they will stay with me,they are already introduced to my older guys and doing good. Thanks everybody!! I wish it will be more breeders here in Iowa too. Most all my rats from Chicago breeder,and it always about 3 hrs one way to drive...


----------

